# Finally....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

YEAH.....It finally happened

I got outside to shoot today 

Nino and I went to the range....it wasn't warm today....but it was warm enough...about 50. Plus it was pretty windy and Belvoir is right off the Potomac river so it is usually more windy there anyway.

I spent about a 1/2 hour getting some quick VERY ROUGH marks at 20, 30, 40, 50 and a that will work mark at 60.....

Then it started raining:doh: but we held strong and recruited a guy that had never shot anything but deer and indoors....we spent about another 1/2 hour trying to help him get some marks....

Well to the woods we went.....

The first target on this course is a 25 ydr...for those of you that have shot Hill Billy built....lthis target is nearly identical in difficulty...they are both 25 yds...both up hill (the Hill is a little steeper but not too much more)...and the footing on both SUCK....

Anyway I fired a 19....not bad for the first arrows past 20 yds since July and with a new SX2 

Here is a pic I took of the target...it doesn't do it ANY justice....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Next it was onto the 35 yd fan....I messed that one all up....:doh: 

So then we head to #3 which is the 50 ydr....it is slightly uphill. I didn't shoot it bad....but the newbie we recruited sunk a CXL in the wood:doh: We did get him dialed in on it before we left:wink:

Then the next target is a 40ydr across a gulley....this one usually steals a lot of lunch money...but not todfay :nono: fired a 19 on this sucker...we all shot it well surprisingly....that was a face I should have taken a pic of :doh:

But I did get a couple.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

After that we stumbled up the hill to #5 which is a down hill 20...well the target is a 20...but my score was a 19 :doh:....I didn't even know the first one was out until I looked through the binos....I forgot that target was turned a little and ooopppsss right out the side...:doh:

The next target we lost our 3rd shooter...he had to run...but had fun and may come shoot his first full field round with us in a few weeks

Anyway the target is a downhill 60...after we looked at all the deer hair and tracked down the deer carcuss that it belonged to.... (dang it...another pic I forgot to take..not used to having a camera on me all the time yet) we stepped up and shot the 60...well I realized pretty quick I should have spent a few more arrows on the 60 on the practice range:embara:

Target #7 is a 45 ydr across a ditch and slightly up hill.....the lunch money that usually got taken on the 40ydr...got picked up on this one today :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The half way point starts with a 65ydr at the top of the hill....I usually love this target but I didn't put as many in the middle as I would have liked but all of them didn't get away from me.....

Nino also learned on this target that jumping on the Sensation is worse at 65 yds then it is at 20 yds....:zip:

anywho....on to one of the targets that I love and hate....it is the 15ydr...Now I don't hate this target for the normal reasons people hate certain targets (I hate the 35yd fan on all courses)...I love this target because it's 15yds and 99.9999% of the time it is a 20 (that ONE 4 that gets me every year and brings my conversion rate under 100% happened today..but that sucker was barely out) but I hate it because it is down hill...and not a little.

Md, TCR1, VaVince...targets like this one and...#1, #12, #14 are the reason why I said I could practice for the Billy Hill.....and Vince I know you like the hat:wink:

The first pics are Nino shooting it then me.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Next is of course the 80 yd walkup...we just shot 4-6 arrows at 80 and moved on.....god I wish the would get rid of the 45yd walk up and make it a 70 or 80.....

Then of course we get to the next walkup...the 45...we both shot it okay...I layed down another 19....I guess when that target stole my money it got my 20 coupon also:doh:

Then we get to target #12 which is the 30...straight back up the hill...I still don't know how I 19ed that one:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Then we get to the bunny.....birdie whatever you call it where you live:wink:

We both shot a bunch of arrows trying to figure out how to shoot this thing with bows as fast as we where shooting.....we have one of those foam thingie shoots next weekend....

Last but not least is target #14....pretty darn near straight up the hill is a target that sits 55 yds away....I didn't shoot it bad...and not great....put some in the dot and some in the bigger dot:wink:

anyway it was GREAT to FINALLY get to shoot an arrow past 20 yds...


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish I was there with you guys! I've never shot a field course in my life, but I hope to this summer. Thanks for the advice on my hippos this morning, BH. 
Jeff


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

That's a cool range. At our best range there is probably a 30 foot elevation from the highest and lowest points. Man I love living in the delta


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Dam. I remember all those targets. Belvoir is a tough range and if you can shoot it you should be able to shoot any range, even Augusta B, Sherwood B, and Sherwood C.

And here I am in Mississippi on the coast where the weather is beautiful but no field range less than 165 miles away. But there is a nice indoor range closeby.

I missed winter this year except for a week in Durango, CO over Christmas and thought I was going to freeze. Actually I missed winter last year also while in New Orleans.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

where in Ms? I can tell you of 2 right now and one in baton rouge and one in shreveport!


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like an awesome time!!! I wish I had one close to me...there is one in baton rouge which is about an hour and a half but I don't think it's that nice!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Great pics Hornet. That looks like a sweet range to practice on. Some tough shots. 

But I gotta ask you...50 degrees?  I went by the bank in my area today and it said 41. You folks in VA must have gotten a heat wave. :wink:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Great looking range BH, glad you finally got to go outside and play a little.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"Nino also learned on this target that jumping on the Sensation is worse at 65 yds then it is at 20 yds....;zip:"


BH You just couldn't wait to tell that little tid bit could you. :embara:

That's ok with a better tape and a bow I am used too should improve things next time. :wink:


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

Which club course were you shooting?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bh*

That is one fine looking field course!
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino said:


> "Nino also learned on this target that jumping on the Sensation is worse at 65 yds then it is at 20 yds....:zip:"
> 
> 
> BH You just couldn't wait to tell that little tid bit could you. :embara:
> ...


I didn't reveal the entire story :wink:

Bow schmoo...tape grape......that tape was only bad over 65 yds:wink: I didn't have 1/4 of the marks you had...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FS560 said:


> Dam. I remember all those targets. Belvoir is a tough range and if you can shoot it you should be able to shoot any range, even Augusta B, Sherwood B, and Sherwood C.
> 
> And here I am in Mississippi on the coast where the weather is beautiful but no field range less than 165 miles away. But there is a nice indoor range closeby.
> 
> I missed winter this year except for a week in Durango, CO over Christmas and thought I was going to freeze. Actually I missed winter last year also while in New Orleans.


I bet you do remember the course and you are right if you can hang a good score on this course...you can do it any where


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ode1891 said:


> Which club course were you shooting?


Belvoir.....in Va


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Great pics Hornet. That looks like a sweet range to practice on. Some tough shots.
> 
> But I gotta ask you...50 degrees?  I went by the bank in my area today and it said 41. You folks in VA must have gotten a heat wave. :wink:


When we left the house the gauge said 52....it did get colder very shortly agter we got to the range...I would bet that it was about 45 when we started shooting....and around 40 when we finished the temps where dropping quick....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Good job BH, thanks for sharing the day, and good on ya for bringin another into the fold... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Great pictures and a great post. I would love to shoot a course like that...with all those trees and green stuff (LOL).

Dave


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Great looking range BH. Going to try and get the club to set one up this year. Who knows, pretty much a bunch of chewies. but maybe they will let me set it up.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like a great course. Next time you and Nino head out to shoot a field round, give me a ring. I am hoping to be set up for outdoors by next wekend.


As for the hat..ukey:ukey:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

SWEEEEEETTT ! :wink:

nice looking course; :thumbs_up ; wish we had some terrain here in central florida.

shouldnt be any "excuses" for 'ya come July.......bhfs vs bhfs......:wink:

oh i forgot, nice adidas !


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

That range looks like da bomb bud. Thanks for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Brown Hornet, that's a pretty nice stabilizer you have there. Didn't you get some X10 side rods too? Or are they locked in your safe-deposit box? :wink:

Man, I can't wait until field season. I hate shooting indoors. I can't shoot worth a darn unless there are ticks crawling up my legs. :wink:

Great pics.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks guys for the comments on the pics I got a camera for X-Mas this year so...after I work the bugs loose on using the thing...and forgetting to take pics.....:embara:I will be taking plenty of pics this year

KC...thanks for the compliment on the rod:wink: I did get some side rods....one is locked up in the hive with the other front rod But there is a side rod on there...I only use one and don't use a standard Vbar mount....I use a Doinker ASD which is attached to the rear riser hole and the rod is swung out almost straight out to the side.....you can see the rod in the second pic of Nino....

South-Paw...oh there will be excuses....not from being on a tough course though....you'll never hear that from me:wink: I love MY ADDIDAS  They are actually GREAT for shooting....nice flat bottoms...they smooth the ground out real nice...I don't need to dig out a huge hole to get good footing.:wink:

Vince....we will give you a ringy dingy....NORVA is next weekend and that is a decent course as well


----------



## SOBLE (Aug 9, 2007)

Man, I can not WAIT to shoot my first field round...Thanks BH :tongue:


----------



## toxoman (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey that's my main practice course. As soon as I saw that 55 yard target I knew it was Belvoir. It is a very nice course and when the leaves come out it's very nice in the summer as it's 95% shaded.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

toxoman said:


> Hey that's my main practice course. As soon as I saw that 55 yard target I knew it was Belvoir. It is a very nice course and when the leaves come out it's very nice in the summer as it's 95% shaded.



You mean you didn't recognize it from all the centers being on the band:embara: 

It is nice in the summer...you get all the shade and the breeze coming off the Potomac:thumb:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet looking range*

Think i mite have been there when my son(archerydreamin) was stationed out at Norfolk. We didn't shoot it but was just out sight seeing. Yes its good to be outside and shooting some at longer ranges for sure. 

Thanks for the pictures. AC


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Man that is a sweet looking course. Some tough shots to say the least. I've shot Field for many years but to be honest I've only shot at about 4 or 5 different ranges. I'm going to have to add that one to my list of "must shoots". 

We used to have a pretty challenging course but some of the older gentlemen at our club got the idea that they would move some of the targets so they didn't have to hoof it up and down and around the hills. I think it was the worst mistake they ever made. It's all but flat as a flitter now.

I've shot the A and C range at Sherwood and I thought C range was tough, doesn't look like it holds a light to that course. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Awesome pics! What a great range! Blown away here..
In my neck of the woods field archery is unknown... sad really 

I'm livin in the wrong place! 

You and your bud are shootin some nice rigs!
Lucky.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

Sweet looking range...... I wish we had better terrain like that in SE michigan.....


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

RchurE said:


> Man that is a sweet looking course. Some tough shots to say the least. I've shot Field for many years but to be honest I've only shot at about 4 or 5 different ranges. I'm going to have to add that one to my list of "must shoots".
> 
> We used to have a pretty challenging course but some of the older gentlemen at our club got the idea that they would move some of the targets so they didn't have to hoof it up and down and around the hills. I think it was the worst mistake they ever made. It's all but flat as a flitter now.
> 
> I've shot the A and C range at Sherwood and I thought C range was tough, doesn't look like it holds a light to that course. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


I always thought Sherwood B was more tough than C. B has not been in use for some years now, though. Years ago, C range was only used for animal rounds and was really tough. The first time we shot field or hunter on it, I thought it was much easier. Does not have the side hill standing positions while also shooting up or downhill at the same time that B does.

Oh, BTW, try shooting those ranges at recurve bow speeds with aluminum arrows. Neat!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

that course looks like a lot of exercise. 

In other words, don't worry about seeing me there.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Well could be worse its 62, bright, sunny and the wind is trying to blow Christ off the cross. Sheesh, am I ever going to catch a break?

2nd day of 3 days off and can't even go out and shoot.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> that course looks like a lot of exercise.
> 
> In other words, don't worry about seeing me there.


You see how chunky we are:embara:

It ain't that much dang on exercise  

It would help you get rid of that "wind" problem...:wink:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Lucky SOB - I've still got about 4 feet of snow in my back yard


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You see how chunky we are:embara:


Yeah, you don't look like you are a stranger to a entire bag of Doritos and a 2 liter of Mountain Dew. 

Exercise sucks. 

You have any problems walking around in those woods with that gargantuan stabilizer? Ever get is caught in brush? 

I just started shooting from 35 yards last night, I must say, I impressed the hell out of myself. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> Yeah, you don't look like you are a stranger to a entire bag of Doritos and a 2 liter of Mountain Dew.
> 
> Exercise sucks.
> 
> ...


Doritos...Mt Dew....

I can't tell you the last time I had a bag of Doritos bigger then those .99 ones....and those are rare...Mt.Dew I might drink a soda a couple times a week. That is all laziness and beer my man

We are tromping through the bush....that course has been there since the 80's...at least I think I shot it the first time back in the early 90's. All of the paths are clear and worn down.... No different walking a 3D course:doh: 

Besides if you hold the grip while walking the stab sticks straight up in the air behind your arm....dag on bowhunters.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I was just kidding, you're not that obese. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I know...that is why I said CHUNKY


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Doritos...Mt Dew....
> 
> I can't tell you the last time I had a bag of Doritos bigger then those .99 ones....and those are rare...Mt.Dew I might drink a soda a couple times a week. That is all laziness and beer my man
> 
> ...


 :zip:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BH,
Thats a phenomenal course. How far from Belvoir to Cumberland? Belvoir to Tuscarora?

I am anxious to get out side. I have my Firecat and S4 mag in the truck so I can run them through the chrono after work and get my pins set pretty close using AA. Possible 3D on Sunday, and get marks for my field bow. Then its on from there.


----------

